# wat personal vapes ya'll using??



## zmb187 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey sup all... its been at least a year since ive posted... just wondering wat you guys like as far as personal vaporizers... dont get me wrong I love smokin the buds.. love the raw flavor...gonna use it for oils and a few buds ..why not lol... any brand yall tried or styles??


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

i have an arizer extreme q.. it's a nice bit of kit and all, but i can't get into vap'ing too much and it basically sits under my bed collecting dust for the most part..


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 4, 2013)

Iolite and a ION


----------



## zmb187 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah racer its more a tabletop one right?? Did u use the bag and all?? Might a better straight hitter.. yeah looking for pocket size


----------



## zmb187 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes ringsixty do u like that style?? Saw a updated one called da vinci ..same style


----------



## Rold2Tight (Dec 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i have an arizer extreme q.. it's a nice bit of kit and all, but i can't get into vap'ing too much and it basically sits under my bed collecting dust for the most part..


Used to think the same, as I smoked cigarettes for 45 years and really missed that "smoking" action. Unfortunately, I've been hacking and coughing most mornings. I picked up a Da Vinci, last year, mostly for trips and hotel rooms and such. It is well made, small, rechargable and portable. No butane, can handle oils or concentrates and it heats up fast. You have to hit it like 4 times, before you get visible vapor on the exhale. But, it does the job. The main issue is the "bowl" is so small, you only get maybe 8-10 good hits before it's time to reload. A real pain in the ass to fill that small cylinder, when you're fucked up. It is relatively expensive, and you won't find many online "deals", but IMO it's worth the money. Anyhow, vaping being a hassle and all, I've been doin' mainly bongs and doobs, as I always have. That is until recently, when I picked one of these Extreme Q's a few weeks ago, to help with the coughing and morning congestion. I have to tell ya, I am floored. The bowl is so large, one fill can last for hours. I use the 3 ft whip and leave the machine on. It stays nice and hot, and is ready for a deep hit immediately. I hit that sucka every 10 minutes or so, maybe two-three hits. Big time vapor on the exhale. If you were watching, you'd think it was smoke (I can form smoke rings, that's how thick the vapor is). Lasts like 4 hours, maybe 25 big ass hits. It also has a 3 speed fan and can be used to blow up a bag/balloon, with vapor, for parties. Once the vape is flowin' (I set mine @ 202C), turn the fan on low and stick the whip in your mouth. The vapor is lightly blown into your lungs. All ya gotta do is exhale..and drool...LOL So not only do I not hack up a lung every morning (major improvement), but I can taste all the nuances of my flowers. As no smoke (tars) get in the way of the flavor. At my age I am BIG on taste. I consume a Z a week and it has to have great taste, or I won't smoke it. Been doin' this shit too long and smoked enough "hay/oregano", that it's all primo shit from now on  

Oh yeah, the Extreme Q is a table top, but it is easily transported (like 8 inches high) It's also very well made with digital readouts (even comes with a remote, in case you are only able to move 1 finger......lol) and the price is 1/2 the Volcano (they put the V in vaping). AND if you look online, like here for example, you can pick one up for around $155 with free shipping. The Da Vinci's are priced decently too. Oh yeah, and you can use the vaped flowers when re-rolling roaches, or mix it with other flowers. As it still has quite a bit of "high" left.

I still smoke, but I am vapin' at least 75% of the time  Gotta say I am really enjoying it. 

R2T


----------



## Indoh777 (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the Joyetech line. They produce quite a bit of vapor and have some nice products. Based out of Germany? Puffing on a ego-cc right now, but the eRoll is a nice mini. Smoked over a pack a day, now I might smoke one cigarette at night before I go to bed. Lately I've been mixing a bit of oil with my nic juice, keeps me sane throughout the day. Maybe if I start making my own vape juice I'll stop with the nicotine, but I'm loving this Joyetech. I wouldn't recommend placing a bud on the atomizer... Yep, still wouldn't lol.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 7, 2013)

I love my Pax and I will never give it up, contemplated buying a second one for back up. I bought a pinnacle and used it a few times before I went to pax. I gave the pinnacle away.


----------



## Igrowmyown (Dec 7, 2013)

Classic volcano daily use since 2003 waiting for it to give out actually but it's still going strong


----------



## Wilksey (Dec 7, 2013)

I went with a "Da Buddah" and enjoy the hell out of the damn thing.

I route the tube into a glass bong to filter out any particulates, and to get a better idea of how much to draw per pull. From time to time I'll accidentally over heat the bowl, so I get smoke instead, but it's all good.

I used to smoke, but smoking just takes too much toll on my cardio, so the vape option is my preferred approach.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a puffit & a pax. The puffit has charging issues after using it maybe 30 times in 9 months. The pax is superior & well reviewed, but I haven't had it long enough to give a valid opinion.

Like igrowmyown said in an above post, I also have a classic volcano. It gets used maybe 300 days a year and works great. Unless you count taking a bag out on the deck, it's not portable though.


----------



## fonsi (Dec 10, 2013)

I have:
Magic Flight Launch Box
T-Vape Personal Vape
Arizer Extreme-Q
Volcano Classic w. solid valve.

Love both table tops, would take the volcano over the Q but both are wonderful. 
Would take volcano over Q simply because it has much less parts to work with which means less: cleaning, breaking replacing.
The magic flight was my first and still is a kick-ass vape. 
The T-Vape I do not recommend anyone get it. I have only had it for 2 weeks but Ive yet to get any vapor out of it, worth that price ($160). If your on a budget for a portable, take the Magic Flight. Simple, reliable, works every time. 

Cheers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2013)

smoked joints for 40 years and bought a Pax about a month ago. It's great for the way I smoke pot and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 10, 2013)

I bought a Joyetech evic and at first was mixing PG with my oils and did not like the PG. 
I decided to try straight oil and it works great turned up(although without the pg it smokes more than vapes and isn't as discrete ). Kanger pro tank II will hold about 3g of oil too.


----------



## Confucious (Dec 11, 2013)

Silver Surfer Vaporizers. I know where these are actually built and sent from and the guys in that shop are some very smart people. Great designs for their herbal vapes and their vape pens aren't bad either.


----------



## johnnynice (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizer Extreme Q at the moment, love it. I don't get why it is so much cheaper than the volcano. I do find that I still prefer to smoke, but now and then I will try to be healthier/more productive and vape for a bit. I've had two box-styles, both of which I hated and sold because it took them forever to warm up, and I've had the MFLB, which worked fine, but it just didn't do it for me, I like the bags


----------

